# haha now i don't have to feal bad



## manybirds (Apr 18, 2012)

i always felt i stayed up WAY to late and, having to get up early for animals, i should get to bed earlier. apparently i'm not the only late night computer addict though. i feel better now.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

hahaha!!! I usually am asleep by now but it was raining this morning & I put off my chores & took a nap


----------



## manybirds (Apr 18, 2012)

same with me! 40 minutes late this morning. i just can't bring myself to get out into the cold dark and rainy at 6 in the morning


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 18, 2012)

lol I usually start about 8-9 AM, but I put them up at 10 PM and they get a bunch of hay & the babies get pellets so they are not starving in the AM waiting for me lol.


----------



## silky_3699 (Apr 24, 2012)

If I could, I would probably end up staying up at 11 at night or something  It's the fact that I have a few _things_ waiting for me -_-


----------

